# Just for discussion...would you trade Bynum for Melo?



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Not that I think it will happen, but purely for the sake of discussion would you trade Melo for Bynum? Maybe the trade would be expanded to include Artest and Nene or Birdman, but would you accept some variation of Bynum for Melo?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I wouldnt because it would upset the balance of the team. That would leave us thin up front and with not enough minutes to go around on the wings


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Also, Im not impressed by Melo's defense. 

I just really like the makeup of this team right now and dont see any reason to upset that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd only consider it if it was for Melo and Nene. And even then I still don't think i would do it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum has too much upside and a long term deal for Melo who can leave.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

no because despite the fact that it might give us a brighter future (if we could lock in melo to an extension) it would pretty much blow our shot at a ring now


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

No.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I've continually said no to all Bynum trade scenarios's but at this point with his injury history this would be a deal I'd consider because we can get another tall back up to give us the past 2 years playoff Bynum production. 

Bynum fully healthy heck no but the gimpy playoff Bynum yep. we've won 2 titles with Bynum giving us 50% capability.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cris said:


> Bynum has too much upside and a long term deal for Melo who can leave.


Again, he will be out of the league in 3-5 years. 3-5 injury plagued years.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just for discussion, no.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wouldn't trade any of Kobe, Artest, Gasol, Odom and Bynum unless it was a really overwhelming offer or obvious upgrade of players filling simular roles (such as Artest for Ariza or theoritically Bynum for Howard). No need to majorly change a proven successful formula that probably would of won 3 straight if not for Bynum getting hurt.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Wouldn't trade any of Kobe, Artest, Gasol, Odom and Bynum unless it was a really overwhelming offer or obvious upgrade of players filling simular roles (such as Artest for Ariza or theoritically Bynum for Howard). No need to majorly change a proven successful formula that probably would of won 3 straight if not for Bynum getting hurt.


He's going to get hurt again though. You know that, I know that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> He's going to get hurt again though. You know that, I know that.


Probably, but unless he has some chronic injury you have to assume all his injuries are due to misfortune. We know he has a high pain threshold.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Probably, but unless he has some chronic injury you have to assume all his injuries are due to misfortune. We know he has a high pain threshold.


agreed, none of Bynum's injuries have been repetitive have they? the three we are discussing have been from three different easily traceable causes that anyone could have been hurt by, yes? there is nothing chronic in his make-up thus far, just unlucky

and considering that someone his age normally doesnt play more than 40 games a season...?

I'm all for betting against the nay-sayers, arent you? he'll be considered for the all star team as a coach-add (darn those chinese) just like last year, might even make it


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

From a long term and financial standpoint, it might not be a bad idea to have a star like Melo to replace Kobe when he slows down.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> From a long term and financial standpoint, it might not be a bad idea to have a star like Melo to replace Kobe when he slows down.


not if you blow your chances now for potential later though


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> not if you blow your chances now for potential later though


I think a team of Melo/Kobe/Gasol could win a title. Artest would probably be dealt for a big man, maybe Birdman would be included in the deal. Obviously this is just speculation but the point is I don't think we would have a lot of trouble getting another decent big in which case I think we would still be able to win.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I think a team of Melo/Kobe/Gasol could win a title. Artest would probably be dealt for a big man, maybe Birdman would be included in the deal. Obviously this is just speculation but the point is I don't think we would have a lot of trouble getting another decent big in which case I think we would still be able to win.


Totally disagree.

Why fix something that isn't broken? This team has won TWO TITLES IN A ROW AS PRESENTLY CONSTITUTED. It makes zero sense to **** with it.

Besides, I don't want that freak Birdman on the Lakers. Jesus!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> Totally disagree.
> 
> Why fix something that isn't broken? This team has won TWO TITLES IN A ROW AS PRESENTLY CONSTITUTED. It makes zero sense to **** with it.
> 
> Besides, I don't want that freak Birdman on the Lakers. Jesus!


precisely, your inside game is the most promising advantage you have when facing the vaunted heat and you already have plenty of offense so why downgrade your defense and interior just to get more offense?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Ron said:


> Totally disagree.
> 
> Why fix something that isn't broken? This team has won TWO TITLES IN A ROW AS PRESENTLY CONSTITUTED. It makes zero sense to **** with it.
> 
> Besides, I don't want that freak Birdman on the Lakers. Jesus!


It's not going to happen. I'm just trying to get some discussion started.

You don't think that a team of Fish/Kobe/Melo/Gasol/Birdman could win a title? I think they absolutely could. We would get to the Finals for sure. Who in the West could stop them?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> precisely, your inside game is the most promising advantage you have when facing the vaunted heat and you already have plenty of offense so why downgrade your defense and interior just to get more offense?


It's not as big of an advantage if Bynum is on one leg.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> agreed, none of Bynum's injuries have been repetitive have they? the three we are discussing have been from three different easily traceable causes that anyone could have been hurt by, yes? there is nothing chronic in his make-up thus far, just unlucky
> 
> and considering that someone his age normally doesnt play more than 40 games a season...?
> 
> I'm all for betting against the nay-sayers, arent you? he'll be considered for the all star team as a coach-add (darn those chinese) just like last year, might even make it


People his age don't normally play 40 games a season? Yea because they are young players learning the game, not because they have year after year of injury problems. 

So what is the point of bringing that up? I'd honestly like to know.

Bynum has been unlucky? No, hes been injury prone. There's no argument to make against that. 3 years of consistently being injured is pretty irrefutable evidence.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> People his age don't normally play 40 games a season? Yea because they are young players learning the game, not because they have year after year of injury problems. .


*people his age are usually competing in the NCAA tournament would be my point - 5 years into his NBA career he's not 23 until next month

we get it, you think he's injury prone, I guess you could say so but there's a difference between having faulty gear likely to break down and getting rolled up twice in Memphis - anyone's knee is likely to suffer some damage if Kobe Bryant flies into it - **** happens

unless you want to talk structural issues ala Yao Ming I call that unlucky then again you think Tyson Chandler is better so why am I wasting my breath?*


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> It's not as big of an advantage if Bynum is on one leg.


shrug?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I think a team of Melo/Kobe/Gasol could win a title. Artest would probably be dealt for a big man, maybe Birdman would be included in the deal. Obviously this is just speculation but the point is I don't think we would have a lot of trouble getting another decent big in which case I think we would still be able to win.


I agree 100%.

Melo+Anderson is a lot better than Bynum.

I'd prefer Melo alone. He's a good rebounder and has a killer instinct and can take over the game if Kobe has foul trouble or something. I don't think Bynum's injuries are freak injuries. I think he's just injury prone and at some point you have to accept that.

Bynum is a great defender but I don't see this upside people are talking about. What upside? What can he add? I don't see it. I think he's a top 5 center right now, but he's also injury prone and it's always 50/50 going to the playoffs if he's even going to be available.

Gasol/Odom/Melo/Kobe/Blake with Artest getting heavy backup minutes is a lot more dangerous to me. It essentially means Gasol, Melo and Kobe are going to have single coverage at all times.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> From a long term and financial standpoint, it might not be a bad idea to have a star like Melo to replace Kobe when he slows down.


That's another good point. I don't think anyone on this team can take over offensively if needed except for Kobe. If the team is down 2 or 4 points I think they would all follow Odom's lead and cower and hide settling for a jump shot.

Melo on the other hand would attack the basket and get some easy free throws.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Melo is Alex English for the modern era - stacking offense on a team that already has no problems scoring is redundant - anyone here ever heard the one about how defense wins titles? where does Melo fit into that equation?

for that matter how does melo fit into our triangle equation? not so much would be the answer


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Melo is Alex English for the modern era - stacking offense on a team that already has no problems scoring is redundant - anyone here ever heard the one about how defense wins titles? where does Melo fit into that equation?
> 
> for that matter how does melo fit into our triangle equation? not so much would be the answer


Melo is a complete offensive player. He would have no problem adapting to the triangle. And his abilities would make the other players around him more efficient as well. 

But I suppose this all comes down to whether you trust Bynum will stay healthy enough to play impact basketball come playoff time.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Melo is a complete offensive player. He would have no problem adapting to the triangle. And his abilities would make the other players around him more efficient as well.
> 
> *a) no he needs some work on .316 3p% before you call him that and b) how more efficient? efficient at watching him? maybe. he doesnt create shots for anyone but himself*
> 
> But I suppose this all comes down to whether you trust Bynum will stay healthy enough to play impact basketball come playoff time.


*no it comes down to whether you think adding more midrange offense that I guarantee you doesnt fit into the system and would create havok with team chemistry is worth having less defense overall and less inside presence - I think that one is pretty obvious

and ps - 65, 77, 66, 69 - what are these numbers? (consider the phrase 'stay healthy')*


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> *no it comes down to whether you think adding more midrange offense that I guarantee you doesnt fit into the system and would create havok with team chemistry is worth having less defense overall and less inside presence - I think that one is pretty obvious
> 
> and ps - 65, 77, 66, 69 - what are these numbers? (consider the phrase 'stay healthy')*


Melo did not shoot the ball well from 3pt range last year, but in the two seasons prior he was hitting above 35%. And I have to think that playing with Kobe and a legitimate post player in Pau would increase the number of open looks he got, which ties into the efficiency point. When you have multiple big scorers it is harder for the defenses to key on one of them, therefore the field goal percentages often rise.

Besides he would be replacing Artest, who had some awful offensive performances in the playoffs. Yet we somehow managed to survive. I'm willing to say that going from Artest to Melo wouldn't hurt us too much on the offensive side of the ball. It just seems a little strange to be saying that one of the premier scorers in the league wouldn't be able to fit in with the offense.

Those numbers you posted are a little flawed. The 65 games played was during the season he was suspended for 15 games, and 77 isn't bad at all. But here are some numbers for you:

0, 17.4, 24.4 

Think minutes per game in the playoffs for the past 3 seasons.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

the Lakers could win the title with Birdman and melo surely we won the title the past 2 season's with a gimpy playoff Bynum surely adding another 30 ppg scorer and shot blocker/rebounder would only strengthen the team.

folks saying otherwise are just being disingenious. 

I agree if it ain't brke don't fix it we are the 2 time defending champion so we don't need to add a Melo to the mix. 

and I'm not sure melo has the sorta character that would lend itself to team harmony if he becomes the 3rd option on a team. I can see him now complaining that he can't find a rhythm because he's getting too few shots.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> the Lakers could win the title with Birdman and melo surely we won the title the past 2 season's with a gimpy playoff Bynum surely adding another 30 ppg scorer and shot blocker/rebounder would only strengthen the team.
> 
> folks saying otherwise are just being disingenious.
> 
> ...


On paper, Melo/Birdman vs Bynum seems like a no-brainer.
Still, i don't see how (a) Melo would fit in the offensive scheme - he would probably take shots away from Kobe, and all hell would break lose and (b) Ronny coming from the bench. This dude seems happy to be the third/fourth option on offense. But coming from the bench? Hmmm...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ron Artest to me is more and more playing like a power forward.

He could slip into PF easily giving a rotation Gasol Odom Artest Ratliff as the bigs. Kobe Carmelo Barnes at the wings. And Blake and Fisher at the point.

I would do it. It covers the Lakers for the next 7 years making them contenders every year.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Bump. Just thought it would be interesting to look back given the Melo rumors.

And R-Star might be right about Bynum.


----------

